# "Arimidex doesn't get rid of Gyno"



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Heard this on here a lot, heres my 2 pence on the matter.

I think thats wrong, I had gyno, a lump behing one nipple, about the size of a 5 pence piece, and on the other side about the size of a 1 pence piece.

I was advised to take arimidex by my supplier as Letro was a silly amount of money, i used it at 0.5g EOD for about 2 weeks, maybe a little longer. And the lumps have both disappeared.

I read a fair few posts on here about gyno when i got the lumps, and everybody said the only thing that will get rid, is Letro, or an OP.

Is it the case of, it works for some and not for others? Or some have had bad experiences so dont recommend it or what?

Please Discuss

Thanks

Shaun

P.S. MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

im sure only letro is the only 1 that getis rid of bad gyno thats been round a long time, the other will prob be better for preventing and possible mild gyno???


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yep I've recently had gyno, like a small bullet shape and rock hard, upped adex from 0.5mg eod to 1mg eod and I can't even feel it now! Lovely Xmas pressie lol


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I found arimidex good, only used it once, when running alongside sustanon, dbol and deca.. I'm personally not that prone to gyno but I did notice I didn't bloat as much when I ran arimidex on that cycle

Arimidex works by blocking the enzyme which produces estrogen, so by doing that your preventing any more gyno to build up ontop of your existing gyno, 0.5-1mg eod can even slightly help natty testosterone levels rise abit which is why your gyno may have gone down

I agree everyone is different and therefore reacts differently, what works for one person may not work so well for another.. but good to hear arimidex helped your gyno problem

ps. Merry Christmass and happy birthday to lord baby Jesus


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Yep I've recently had gyno, like a small bullet shape and rock hard, upped adex from 0.5mg eod to 1mg eod and I can't even feel it now! Lovely Xmas pressie lol


dont want to spoil your xmass pressie,but ive heard when you stop adex it can have a rebound effect and return even worse,hope this doesnt happen mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

shotgun said:


> dont want to spoil your xmass pressie,but ive heard when you stop adex it can have a rebound effect and return even worse,hope this doesnt happen mate


By that time I'll be running nolva so should be ok 

Hopefully lol otherwise im gonna letro the fúcker lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Adex seems to be hit and miss, especially as most stuff around is UG. Works for some, not for others.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I've ordered some to run on my next cycle (dbol, test, tren) at .5mg eod.

On my last cycle I never used it, and didn't get any gyno. My last cycle was the same as I'll be running this time, although this time I'll be running a higher dose of tren.

Should I take it from the off to ward off any potential problems, or wait until I get even the remotest symptoms, seeing as how I didn't have any problems last time?


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I have used nolva to cure gyno


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Bump for an answer to my 14.18 question


----------

